# Drywall patch not flush with wall



## MRCook (Jul 19, 2011)

I am trying to repair a large hole in a wall in my home. The drywall is 5/8" and I bought a sheet of drywall to make the repair. After cutting back the wall to the studs on either side, I cut a piece of drywall to match. The problem is that when I place the patch piece into the hole it doesn't come completely flush with the wall. This is especially true at the bottom. The overhang is probably less than 1 mm, but it is still noticeable. I haven't screwed the piece in place yet, so my question is, will that pull the piece in and help it to be flush or is there anything else I can do to make this work? Alternatively, should I consider getting a piece of 1/2" drywall to make the patch and add shims to the studs, to get my patch to be flush?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Screw it in and see. If it stands really proud unscrew it and get a piece of 1/2" instead. you can make up slight differences by blending the joint compound around the patch. The further you blend the less pronounced the difference becomes.

To aid in patching leave the facing paper (white side) about 2-3" larger than your patch hole. score the backing paper (brown side) to the hole size and remove the sheetrock around the edge. you should be left with a piece of sheetrock the size of your hole with an 1-1/2" paper boarder. Apply a thin layer of compound to the existing wall and place your patch. press the paper border into the compound. This will eliminate the need to put additional tape on the patch.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

is it seriously 1 mm? you don't need to worry, just make sure your mud is feathered out nicely.

chances are when you screw it in it will flush up anyways, if your drywall is the same thickness and attached to same framing.

Have a look to see if there are any proud broken screws or anything on the studs that would push it out, otherwise should be fine.


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

Couple of things. Are you sure it's 5/8" drywall? It's not a normal thing to have on a wall unless it is a fire rated wall. Normal application is 1/2". If you're comparing it at a joint, it will not be the same as the drywall has tapered edges and will be thinner on the edge sides. This is to allow for the tape and float. You can taper it yourself after application with heavy grit sandpaper and then tape and float. Just make sure to keep the nails out of the area you intend to taper with sandpaper.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

TrapperL said:


> Couple of things. Are you sure it's 5/8" drywall? It's not a normal thing to have on a wall unless it is a fire rated wall. Normal application is 1/2". If you're comparing it at a joint, it will not be the same as the drywall has tapered edges and will be thinner on the edge sides. This is to allow for the tape and float. You can taper it yourself after application with heavy grit sandpaper and then tape and float. Just make sure to keep the nails out of the area you intend to taper with sandpaper.


 

This is very true, could be half inch with a mud/paint buildup.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Put the patch in and pre-fill with setting compound to make up the slight difference. It's likely just the paint buildup causing the offset....


----------

